# Maidenhead Aquatics @ Wheatley, Oxford



## Themuleous (17 Mar 2009)

Hi All,

Just letting you know there is an opening evening (if that's the right term?) this Friday, starting at 5:30.  Various demonstrations, one being a planted tank setup, which should be interesting.  I talk to them about plants a bit but nothing in depth, so we'll see!!!  I'll try and get in some plugs for the forum 

I'll be there, let me know if you are gonna come and I'll keep my eye out, although I appreciated this is sort notice and its not 100% plant related 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Mar 2009)

Sounds cool Sam, shame I can't make it 

Maybe worth a PM to Dan to see if you can get some UKAPS leaflets/stickers to hand out


----------



## Themuleous (17 Mar 2009)

Good idea Steve,  I could easily print a few off from the website, I don't want to go overboard as I say its not a purely planted affair but worth having a few in my pocket just in case.

Sam


----------



## zalun (17 Mar 2009)

I'll go there (80%) from London with a car, so if you want to take anything ...


----------



## Superman (19 Mar 2009)

Shame it's on a weekday evening or I'd of been there.


----------



## zalun (20 Mar 2009)

I'll be there with my baby in the backpack if anyone interested meeting me  (I should be characteristic enough)


----------



## BINKSY1973 (21 Mar 2009)

Damn missed this one, anyone go?

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## zalun (21 Mar 2009)

I was there. from 5pm to 6pm (as my daughter started to protest). I heard that someone would show planting the aquarium, but I've got the feeling it was more about the plants. Food wasn't bad thought!


----------



## Themuleous (29 Mar 2009)

Sorry I forgot to update this.

Well I turned up around 5:45pm and promptly got asked if I wanted to do the planted demonstration!  After three more requests I gave in, so I ended up giving a short (but hopefully useful) talk on plants!  I did scape a very small (around 20lt) tank but not having had the time to think it through it wasn't all that great.  Im hoping to talk them into letting me scape on of the shop tanks, Saintly style, that would be quality 

I also managed to get a good few plugs in for the forum and chatted to one guy for a good while about planted tanks.  Didn't get his name but he seemed very keen to look at the forum 

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (29 Mar 2009)

There's nothing like being put on the spot eh Sam.  

Sounds like you had a good time though.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Mar 2009)

Yeh it was fun 

Would be good to try and get more planted stuff there, the plant stock tends to be pretty good, so it'd be worth their while having a good planted show tank, poss even a rethink about the holding tanks.

Time will tell, I'll work on them 

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Mar 2009)

Fair play Sam, that must have been tough


----------

